# right truck to do the job?  help!



## MNJulie (May 4, 2006)

We are going to be getting a truck in the near future and I want to make sure that it will have the "power" to do the job.

   This truck will only be used for pulling the TT apx. 4-6 times a summer, so this will not be its primary purpose.
   We are looking at Chev. 1/2 HD, or 3/4 trucks.   I think that we would prefer to get the 1/2HD, because I assume it would be better for daily driving and gas mileage.

   My TT:
Keystone Springdale '04' 268BH (28').   
GVWR 7600, minus UVW 5820, minus fresh water & LP 414 = CCC1366.

   I don't know the loaded weight, but assume it is loaded with the basics. We only use it for weekends and not long term.  It also isn't pulled with water or holding tanks full.

  Thank you for your help!!!
MNJulie~


----------



## scrappypapa (May 4, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

I think you better look at the trailer weight. You might be better to get the 3/4. Talk it over with trailer place that you know. They'll help you out. Bob


----------



## C Nash (May 4, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

Go with the 3/4 ton with tow package.


----------



## MNJulie (May 5, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

Well my husband went to a couple of auto dealers, and talked to them about trucks.   One of the salesmen said to just use our 1/2 ton (not a HD) for now and wait untill the new truck lines come out.  Then get the 1/2HD (Chev.).   :question:  
   Now I was under the impression that our 1/2 (not a HD)chev. Silverado wouldn't be powerfull (and made for it) enough for our TT?!?
   I don't take what the auto dealers say as the end fact, that is why I am here, to get an unbiased opion.
   .....1/2 HD.... would that get the job done?

MNJuie~


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 5, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

OK, someone will blast these numbers, but here is what is on the 2006 tow chart GM sent me.
1500HD 2WD:  3.73 axle: 8,300lb 4:10 axle: 10,300lb  ( 6.0 engine )
1500HD 4WD:  3.73 axle: 7,900lb 4:10 axle: 9,900lb  ( 6.0 engine )

1500 (not HD) 4WD: 3.73 axle: 8,100lb  4:10 axle  9,100lb  ( 5.3 engine )

Remember, these are max. trailer weights.  That is trailer, water, and what you put into it.  Your trailer weighs 5,820.  Usually you will not put in over 500lbs. of stuff plus your water.  You are not going to overload what a 1/2 ton is rated to pull, HD or not.


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

I would go with the 3/4 ton. My reason is we tend to get bigger trailers not smaller when we trade. Other than a slight change in fuel mileage, there should be no difference driving a 1/2 ton to a 3/4 ton. Think I would wait for the new models unless you can get a heck of a deal on a left over.JMHO


----------



## deniloo (May 6, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

We are having the same issues with how much weight to tow.  We have a 2001 F-150 4wd. One of the reasons that we bought the 2003 Gulfstream Innsbruck Supreme was that it was 1/2 ton towable.  After taking it home (31/2 hour trip) we feel that maybe we are pushing the truck to the limit and are not sure about any long trips.  Any info or thoughts would be really helpful.  Grandview? :question:


----------



## deniloo (May 6, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

I guess that I should have said that our camper was a 5th wheel, 28 ft with rear kitchen.  We love it and have gone several times now close to home but are kinda of afraid to venture out.  Our truck does have a tow pkg also but not sure if the trans cooler is enough.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 6, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

Hello and welcome to the forum.
You did not say what your trailer weighs, but I feel a 28' would push a 150 to the limit also.  You need to check with Ford about what your truck is rated for based on your engine.  Your trailer weight can be found in the kitchen cabinet.  It is on the lable as UVW. (unloaded vehicle weight)

I should have said earlier that the GM 1/2 ton HD had a 6.0 engine.  According to the chart I have from GM, that is the only one available in the HD.


----------



## cybercelt (May 7, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

http://www.usaer.com/library.htm

I have a towing guide on library page of website.  It is 2005, but should help you make a decision.

Our trailer and van got hit hard by hail and I have been looking at the lightweight trailers that may be pulled with SUV or truck.

When you get those bigger trailers, you need the power to go up hills and to not damage your transmission.

My sister in law bought a nice new terry with slides. They had to go out and upgrade their truck before they could go anywhere.


----------



## deniloo (May 7, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

We researched the weights before we bought our 5th wheel and thought that we had done a good job. Once we started towing you could just tell that it was at its limit.  We checked the towing rate and the trailer weight and they should have been ok but what are guidelines and what are actual seem to be alittle off. Experience is the best guide, and why I picked all your brains! For now I guess we just stick close to home


----------



## Juggler (May 8, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

It's generally better to have more truck than you need, rather than too little.


----------



## hertig (May 8, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

Those trailer weights are probably with no passangers, no cargo, no accessories, just a 150 pound driver and a bit of gas in the truck.  Anything you put in the truck over that is subtracted from the trailer weight.  So you need to know how much weight will be added in the truck to see how much trailer you should be able to tow.  A wise person would shoot for at least a 1000 pound safety margin...

As for the trailer, it is safer to go by the GVWR.  'Dry weight' should not be relied on, as it does not include anything added or changed once it leaves the factory.  Plus, you may not plan to putting much in it, but what if you decide on a longer trip?

Frankly, any 1/2 ton pickup is not going to be optimal towing anything more than a popup or micro TT.  In the days when the claimed towing capacity was 7200 pounds, 5000 pounds was about as high as you would want to go.  With these new higher values claimed, I'd be leary about going over 6000 pounds, particularly with a small block gas engine.  

Keep in mind that 'small' gas engines don't tow well.  My 2500HD GMC, which tows and stops like the trailer wasn't even there, had trouble getting my 6500 pound trailer up hills with the 6.0 gas engine.


----------



## deniloo (May 13, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

Well we got rid of the F-150 and bought a 2500HD!  I guess we can venture a little farther from home now that the truck will pull the 5th wheel with no problem.  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 13, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

Congratulations!  I own two of these trucks in my business and I love them.  Hope yours is as good as mine have been.


----------



## C Nash (May 14, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

Good choice :approve:   Now, enjoy camping and towing


----------



## deniloo (May 14, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

I hope ours is as good as yours too! We can't wait to go away and feel the difference in the towing.  Thanks for all your imput....it's really appreciated :approve:


----------



## hertig (May 15, 2006)

right truck to do the job?  help!

Yes, the 2500HD is a superb towing platform.  If it has the gas engine, it can labor a bit going up hills; you can do it if you go slow enough.  On the flats (or perhaps with a diesel engine) it tows like a dream.


----------

